# Ed sheeran



## de sica (16 Febbraio 2015)

Apro il topic per sapere in generale che ne pensate di questo cantante.
Tralasciando che sia uno dei miei preferiti, lo reputo anche un discreto musicista, in grado d'interpretare vari pezzi a suo modo


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Un musicista pop, come gli altri, soltanto che è un pò più capace rispetto a molti altri accattoni. Detto questo, le prime cose non mi dispiacevano (soprattutto il brano "I see fire" scritto per Lo Hobbit 2  ) ma ora sembra si sia dato pure lui alla roba sempliciotta, almeno ascoltando le ultime cose, poi potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## de sica (16 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un musicista pop, come gli altri, soltanto che è un pò più capace rispetto a molti altri accattoni. Detto questo, le prime cose non mi dispiacevano (soprattutto il brano "I see fire" scritto per Lo Hobbit 2  ) ma ora sembra si sia dato pure lui alla roba sempliciotta, almeno ascoltando le ultime cose, poi potrei sbagliarmi.



Eh però se vedi i brani iniziali, ed il fatto che abbia fatto varia gavetta in giro per il mondo, è un artista molto interessante. Che poi magari adesso si stia commercializzando, questo mi dispiace, tuttavia i suoi ultimi pezzi mi piacciono comunque


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Eh però se vedi i brani iniziali, ed il fatto che abbia fatto varia gavetta in giro per il mondo, *è un artista molto interessante.* Che poi magari adesso si stia commercializzando, questo mi dispiace, tuttavia i suoi ultimi pezzi mi piacciono comunque


Infatti l'ho detto che, specie se confrontando a tanta altra gente, che occupa i primi posti nelle classifiche di vendita, tanto male non è, tecnicamente parlando ed anche musicalmente. Però anche lui sarà destinato a fare canzoncine per ragazzine, un pò come è successo per i Coldplay.


----------



## BB7 (16 Febbraio 2015)

E' il mio cantante preferito. Un ragazzo dal talento puro e una voce unica. Nonostante il grande successo recente è sempre umile e simpatico, forse anche perchè è partito quasi da 0. Sin da piccolo è emigrato negli USA e spesso ha cantato pure per strada o in locali praticamente vuoti. Dire che è un cantate pop poco meglio della massa mi pare sbagliato. Oltre a scrivere testi che spesso sembrano poesie e saper suonare vari strumenti è bravo anche nel rap e in altri generi. Ovviamente ho tutta la sua discografia ed in parte è vero che l'ultimo album contiene alcune tracce commerciali ma lo aveva ammesso lui stesso che se non ci si rinnova non si va avanti. Ma comunque sono presenti anche tracce nel suo "vecchio" stile tipo "Thinking Out Loud" , "Tenerife Sea" , "Afire Love" , "Even My Dad Does Sometimes" , "Make It Rain" , "I See Fire" ecc... Poi una delle cose che più adoro di lui è che non fa mai sceneggiate o altro per attirare attenzione, è sempre onesto nelle interviste e quando si esibisce è solo lui con la sua chitarra. Tra poco per concludere il suo tour da record si esibirà in tre notti consecutive nello stadio di Wembley, quindi qualcosa di speciale deve averlo anche perchè tanti artisti noti ne parlano bene. Capisco che il genere (spesso canzoni d'amore) può indurre a pensare che sia uno dei classici ragazzi messi per attirare le bimbe ma c'è molto di più.


----------



## Nicco (16 Febbraio 2015)

Lo apprezzo anche se non mi fa impazzire, nel senso che non lo ascolterei come ho ascoltato altri in passato.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2015)

non mi prende. 

è bravino ma di quel genere preferisco altri tipo damien rice o paolo nutini.


----------



## de sica (17 Febbraio 2015)

Basta guardare questa performance per capire che sia anche un grande musicista oltre che un ottimo "songwriter"


----------



## BB7 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi ne fa 24. Facciamogli gli auguri


----------



## de sica (17 Febbraio 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Oggi ne fa 24. Facciamogli gli auguri



Quindi il topi che ho aperto ieri, è coinciso con il periodo in cui fa gli anni, che bello 

Auguri Ed


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Non confondiamo .. lui è un signor musicista con delle discrete/buone abilità strumentistiche e di composizione ...

quindi onore a questo ragazzo..


----------



## de sica (22 Gennaio 2016)




----------

